# I Need A Vacation, But Where?



## Been There (Jun 19, 2020)

I have no responsibilities and no family. No real close friends. Never been married. Not sure where I should go. Being in the Marines for 30 years, worked for the Treasury Department for 6 years and worked at the Pentagon for 10 years, I have traveled extensively. I am 68 years old. I graduated from the Naval Academy. Tried out for the Astronaut Program, but was disqualified after my first interview.

I am not sure just what I want to do. Maybe go somewhere kind of cool and relax for a week. No sightseeing or theme parks. Money is no problem. Ideas? How about Russia? I really liked my visit over there. Even the food was great. The only other place that I can think of that I thoroughly enjoyed was the Netherlands.


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2020)

Looks like you've had plenty of excitement in your life.
I don't care for travelling, so I'm not much help there.  But, do you have a hobby?


----------



## Been There (Jun 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> Looks like you've had plenty of excitement in your life.
> I don't care for travelling, so I'm not much help there.  But, do you have a hobby?


No hobbies, but I like to fish.


----------



## gennie (Jun 19, 2020)

Money and time no obstacle, I'd buy a Eurail ticket and spend several weeks exploring Northern Europe, especially the Scandanavian countries (I loved Norway)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

Been There said:


> I have no responsibilities and no family. No real close friends. Never been married. Not sure where I should go. Being in the Marines for 30 years, worked for the Treasury Department for 6 years and worked at the Pentagon for 10 years, I have traveled extensively. I am 68 years old. I graduated from the Naval Academy. Tried out for the Astronaut Program, but was disqualified after my first interview.
> 
> I am not sure just what I want to do. Maybe go somewhere kind of cool and relax for a week. No sightseeing or theme parks. Money is no problem. Ideas? How about Russia? I really liked my visit over there. Even the food was great. The only other place that I can think of that I thoroughly enjoyed was the Netherlands.


I feel if you go to Russia ..well the cities anyway, you'll not be able to help but  to sightsee... ..what about  fishing off the Spanish or Italian, coasts.. or Greece even ?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2020)

gennie said:


> Money and time no obstacle, I'd buy a Eurail ticket and spend several weeks exploring Northern Europe, especially the Scandanavian countries (I loved Norway)


That’s a good idea. I was going to say rent a cabin somewhere and fish everyday but that might get old.


----------



## Been There (Jun 19, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I feel if you go to Russia ..well the cities anyway, you'll not be able to help but  to sightsee... ..what about  fishing off the Spanish or Italian, coasts.. or Greece even ?


Spain definitely interests me. I spent a week in Barcelona and enjoyed it immensely. Maybe a fishing cruise out of Barcelona would be nice. I flew with Spain’s Air Force. They were amazed at our F-18 Super Hornet’s ability to climb and maneuver. We put on a demonstration of our sidewinders and guided air to ground missiles. On our last night there, they showed us how they party.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 19, 2020)

Try Austria, in particular Vienna. It really is a beautiful city, like many others in the world , but I'm biased as you know as I'm half Austrian.   Not sure about fishing though!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

Been There said:


> Spain definitely interests me. I spent a week in Barcelona and enjoyed it immensely. Maybe a fishing cruise out of Barcelona would be nice. I flew with Spain’s Air Force. They were amazed at our F-18 Super Hornet’s ability to climb and maneuver. We put on a demonstration of our sidewinders and guided air to ground missiles. On our last night there, they showed us how they party.


 yes well I'm biased towards Spain, having a home there. and my daughter lives there, but further South than Barcelona...  absolutely beautiful at this time of the year


----------



## Pecos (Jun 19, 2020)

Been There said:


> I have no responsibilities and no family. No real close friends. Never been married. Not sure where I should go. Being in the Marines for 30 years, worked for the Treasury Department for 6 years and worked at the Pentagon for 10 years, I have traveled extensively. I am 68 years old. I graduated from the Naval Academy. Tried out for the Astronaut Program, but was disqualified after my first interview.
> 
> I am not sure just what I want to do. Maybe go somewhere kind of cool and relax for a week. No sightseeing or theme parks. Money is no problem. Ideas? How about Russia? I really liked my visit over there. Even the food was great. The only other place that I can think of that I thoroughly enjoyed was the Netherlands.


I don't think that you, as a retired military officer, should go anywhere near Russia given some of the things they have done to our citizens over there and the somewhat shaky relationships we have with them. I spend 30 years in the Navy and like you, I held a clearance for many years.. You will be in their data base somewhere.

Besides, I understand that their food is not particularly good. I would go back to Spain, or Italy and the Netherlands would be high on my list as would New Zealand and Australia.


----------



## Been There (Jun 19, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I don't think that you, as a retired military officer, should go anywhere near Russia given some of the things they have done to our citizens over there and the somewhat shaky relationships we have with them. I spend 30 years in the Navy and like you, I held a clearance for many years.. You will be in their data base somewhere.
> 
> Besides, I understand that their food is not particularly good. I would go back to Spain, or Italy and the Netherlands would be high on my list as would New Zealand and Australia.


Hey Pecos, I have been declassified, so they can’t get anything out of me that they probably don’t already know. That may not have been true 15 years ago. My passport is non-military now. I’m just a plain old civilian.


----------



## jujube (Jun 19, 2020)

I would recommend South America, if it wasn't for the Covid outbreaks there.  

Ecuador is incredibly scenic, economical, and safe.  

You want mountains? There are the Andes.  You want beaches? Good beaches.  Jungles? Sure!  Big cities, little towns, architecture that will knock your eyes out.  Good food (though I'd stay away from the roasted guinea pigs......too much like eating your childhood pet).  

Fantastic out-of-the way resorts, fancy hotels in the cities,  300-year-old haciendas-turned-hotels, hot springs resorts, jungle lodges you can only reach by boat.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 19, 2020)

If money is not an issue, check Richard Branson's Necker Island. Prepare to be pampered there.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 19, 2020)

Go to Australia!! I’m an Aussie living in Tennessee now, so I have a fondness (And a bias)  for the place.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm with Ronni. Australia!


----------



## Been There (Jun 19, 2020)

I have been to Australia and worked with their pilots on the Super Hornet. Aussie pilots learn very quickly. At the time I was there, the Air Force was encouraging women to sign up to become pilots. They loved our F/18.

We flew hot and low over the Northern Territory. The skies aren’t as busy as they are here in the U.S. The only issue that I had at the time was that their radar and communications did not track commercial and military aircraft on the same screens or by the same controller. I think they have fixed that issue. This is why we had to fly low to allow the commercial aircraft to fly high and avoid a collision.


----------



## Been There (Jun 19, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> If money is not an issue, check Richard Branson's Necker Island. Prepared to be pampered there.


I will check this out. I have heard of it, but don’t know anything about it.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 19, 2020)

Have you been to  Alaska?  If you like fishing; they have HUGE salmon and halibut!  I spent a year there, camping out alone and loved every moment of it!  Wild, untamed free!  If you boat out, they even JUMP in your boat!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 19, 2020)

I recommend the good old USA.

Seems like you spent your life protecting her, now get to know her.  Each region is different and has its own attractions.  Utah is pretty unique with its national parks.  Lots of hiking trails.  But all the states are a wonder.  They grow sunflowers for the seeds in the Dakotas, so miles and miles and more miles of sunflowers.  A wonder to behold.

Pick a state, look at the features available to see, not cities, but land features.  The grand canyon, Hoover dam, etc.  Make it a road trip, two weeks instead of one, so if a sign catches your eye you can go off track and see an interesting waterfall or nothing but a sign notating an historical event.

As a child we took road trips every year, as adult I did the same.  I’ve saw things as a child that no longer exist today.  I saw the Grand Canyon, lol, before they put in bathrooms.  Walked and climbed in places that are now roped off, and can only be seen from a distance.  Revisited them with my children and explained how it was back then .  Take time to smell the roses.

Our country is filled with wonders, go see them.

My husband was a marine for, hmm, 9 years.  I was Army for 2.  Thanks for your service.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 19, 2020)

Been There said:


> I have no responsibilities and no family. No real close friends. Never been married. Not sure where I should go. Being in the Marines for 30 years, worked for the Treasury Department for 6 years and worked at the Pentagon for 10 years, I have traveled extensively. I am 68 years old. I graduated from the Naval Academy. Tried out for the Astronaut Program, but was disqualified after my first interview.
> 
> I am not sure just what I want to do. Maybe go somewhere kind of cool and relax for a week. No sightseeing or theme parks. Money is no problem. Ideas? How about Russia? I really liked my visit over there. Even the food was great. The only other place that I can think of that I thoroughly enjoyed was the Netherlands.


Why not take a trip on the Trans-Siberian Railway?  That should be very interesting.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2020)

Come to the mountains in British Columbia Canada. Then see the Niagara Falls! Watch a live outdoor concern at Ontario Place. See some fabulous museums and sight seeing.


Niagara Falls
Ontario Place Outdoor Theatre


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 19, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Have you been to  Alaska?  If you like fishing; they have HUGE salmon and halibut!  I spent a year there, camping out alone and loved every moment of it!  Wild, untamed free!  If you boat out, they even JUMP in your boat!


I LOVE halibut.  But camping, not so much .  However, I did, in my youth, stay at a couple motel six.  I think that counts.


----------



## Been There (Jun 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Have you been to  Alaska?  If you like fishing; they have HUGE salmon and halibut!  I spent a year there, camping out alone and loved every moment of it!  Wild, untamed free!  If you boat out, they even JUMP in your boat!


Yes, I have been to Alaska and have flown over it while doing surveillance (over water, mostly) for NORAD. I flew out of Elmendorf and Eielson. Both USAF bases. I saw my first Raptor at Elmendorf. Quite a plane. 

Sounds like some great fishing. I remember some of the men telling me their fishing stories and I do like Halibut and Cod.


----------



## Been There (Jun 20, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Why not take a trip on the Trans-Siberian Railway?  That should be very interesting.


I never thought about this. I should look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Been There (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. 
I think it will be either Spain or Trans-Siberian Railway. 
I take a lot of time to decide. I am one of those people that has to do an exceeding amount of investigating before I make a decision on anything that either costs a lot of money or takes a lot of time to complete. A trip to me has to fulfill certain requirements, so that when it is over, I can say that I was satisfied. Believe me, I have been on some trips that was nothing more than a waste of time and money. 
Someone suggested South America. I spent a week in Buenos Aires. I was there for 6 nights. For 5 of the 6 nights that I was there, my hotel room was broken into, searched and robbed. Luckily, all they got was an $800 camera and some clothing. But, get a load of this. I changed rooms each night and my room was still robbed while I was out in the evenings. Maybe it was just me and having bad luck?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Where _*haven't*_ you been? Maybe list those places, and choose from the list.
Aaah, I see you've narrowed down your choices.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Been There said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions.
> I think it will be either Spain or Trans-Siberian Railway.
> I take a lot of time to decide. I am one of those people that has to do an exceeding amount of investigating before I make a decision on anything that either costs a lot of money or takes a lot of time to complete. A trip to me has to fulfill certain requirements, so that when it is over, I can say that I was satisfied. Believe me, I have been on some trips that was nothing more than a waste of time and money.
> Someone suggested South America. I spent a week in Buenos Aires. I was there for 6 nights. For 5 of the 6 nights that I was there, my hotel room was broken into, searched and robbed. Luckily, all they got was an $800 camera and some clothing. But, get a load of this. I changed rooms each night and my room was still robbed while I was out in the evenings. Maybe it was just me and having bad luck?


Maybe it was an 'inside job'?


----------



## Been There (Jun 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Maybe it was an 'inside job'?


I had spoken with the maid and the hotel manager at the Hilton. They say not. They think that I was stalked.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 20, 2020)

I think whatever you decide will be fantastic!  One suggestion:  Stay away from the touristy things.  Go explore.  See how the real people live.  Go to old bars and smell the whiskey planked floors.  Find the people with real character and stories.  Really be aware of everything and emmerse yourself in the "feeling" of the places you visit.  Wade in the streams.  Sit on the iceberg.  FISH!  You are a very lucky man!  Whereever you go, ENJOY yourself to the hilt!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2020)

Been There said:


> I had spoken with the maid and the hotel manager at the Hilton. They say not. They think that I was stalked.


Then again, what could they say. The camera was costly enough. Good there was nothing else taken.

Hope you post your travels and photos here once you've been and come back home.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 20, 2020)

Been There said:


> I never thought about this. I should look into it. Thanks.


There are videos of this on YouTube and they look very interesting.  I'd love to do it myself, but too old and broke.


----------



## Knight (Jun 22, 2020)

Been There said:


> I have no responsibilities and no family. No real close friends. Never been married. Not sure where I should go. Being in the Marines for 30 years, worked for the Treasury Department for 6 years and worked at the Pentagon for 10 years, I have traveled extensively. I am 68 years old. I graduated from the Naval Academy. Tried out for the Astronaut Program, but was disqualified after my first interview.
> 
> I am not sure just what I want to do. Maybe go somewhere kind of cool and relax for a week. No sightseeing or theme parks. Money is no problem. Ideas? How about Russia? I really liked my visit over there. Even the food was great. The only other place that I can think of that I thoroughly enjoyed was the Netherlands.


Why off shore?  There are literally hundreds of places in America to see. If money is no object & you have dependable transportation a road trip around America is a great way to enjoy the time you have. We did that stopping where something looked interesting. 6 months or more isn't unreasonable to relax along the way is understandable.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2020)

The way things are on this planet now I think I'd go to another one, maybe Jupiter?!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 18, 2020)

At this point, I'd want to go by car. Getting on a plane seems fraught with risk. I'd take a tour of the national parks. Time for a road trip!
d t


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2020)

Been There said:


> I have no responsibilities and no family. No real close friends. Never been married. Not sure where I should go. Being in the Marines for 30 years, worked for the Treasury Department for 6 years and worked at the Pentagon for 10 years, I have traveled extensively. I am 68 years old. I graduated from the Naval Academy. Tried out for the Astronaut Program, but was disqualified after my first interview.
> 
> I am not sure just what I want to do. Maybe go somewhere kind of cool and relax for a week. No sightseeing or theme parks. Money is no problem. Ideas? How about Russia? I really liked my visit over there. Even the food was great. The only other place that I can think of that I thoroughly enjoyed was the Netherlands.


Why not get one of those camper-vans and road trip all around the U.S.?


----------

